# How to get 1680x1050 resolution on a Dell 2005FPW [SOLVED]

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I'm the proud new owner of a Dell 2005FPW (very nice piece of hardware) and, while I managed to modify my xorg.conf so that it works, it only seems to be working in the 1280x1024 mode. I have a GeForce FX 5200 and I am posting my xorg.conf below this message. If anybody could tell me how to get the higher resolution, I'd appreciate it!

Best,

Alex

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option       "Buttons" "3"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

     Identifier "16:10"

     ModeLine "1680x1050" 146.2 1680 1960 2136 2240 1050 1080 1086 1089

     -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "DELL 2005FPW"

   HorizSync    30 - 83

   VertRefresh  56 - 75

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

   #Option       "AGPMode" "4"

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel" "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Option      "NoDDC" "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section   "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags" 

         Option "BlankTime"      "30" 

         Option "StandbyTime"    "30" 

         Option "SuspendTime"    "30" 

         Option "OffTime"        "30" 

EndSection 

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

Last edited by evoweiss on Fri Jan 13, 2006 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unclecharlie

Alex,

Think it's this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> 
>    Identifier   "Monitor0"
> ...

 

try this instead-

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "DELL 2005FPW"

   HorizSync    30 - 100

   VertRefresh  40-150

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection
```

The wider frequency range should let you grab the mode you need...

hope this helps,

Charlie

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

No, that's not it. I tried it and keep in mind that 75hz is as high as the refresh rate on the monitor goes. 

The higher resolution mode is available at 60hz, but KDE doesn't seem to let me choose the higher resolution when I switch it down to 60hz.

Alex

----------

## unclecharlie

alex,

looked up the monitor you're right. But the setting is right at the edge... (75Hz x 83kHz)

look at your modeline though....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Modes"
> 
>      Identifier "16:10"
> ...

 

Try commenting that out and just putting the modeline in the monitor setting.

You can also try this modeline(60 hz refresh)-

```

   Modeline "1680x1050" 154.20 1680 1712 2296 2328 1050 1071 1081 1103

```

or this one for the 75Hz-

```

Modeline "1680x1050" 210.42 1680 1712 2504 2536 1050 1070 1083 1103

```

hope this helps,

Charlie

----------

## evoweiss

Dear Charlie,

That did the trick alright, thanks! Things look spiffy. Also, the higher resolution is solely available under 60hz, so is there any reason to still include a 75hz modeline?

Best,

Alex

----------

## unclecharlie

If the monitor will only do that res. at 60 then that's the only modeline you need...

Charlie  :Wink: 

----------

## destr0yr

I've got the same monitor... i simply used:

```

 Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "delllcd"

    HorizSync   64.6

    VertRefresh 59.9

 EndSection

```

And in my Section "Screen":

```

Section "Screen"

...

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

...

```

Seemed to work for me...

----------

## ianegg

The solution provided is the best in your case, but in case anyone's got a larger Modes section, you needed to add `UseModes "16:10" ` to your Monitor section.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

Consider this an oblique bump from this thread, but have you folks figured out how to get the power control working on this monitor? I had it working fine on my two previous monitors and now, while it goes into a suspend like mode, it never switches into the off mode, i.e., where the power light is orange and not green.

Any help would be appreciated!

Best,

Alex

----------

